# Tractor touch screen questions



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The plug-in touch screen monitors: I've never had one in a tractor, but have the hookup ports for one.

Can someone please explain what they do? Would one be useful for baling hay? Would I gain any advantage from having one? I don't really get the concept.

I'm guessing they deliver real time data on tractor functions? ?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Touch screens advantage is mostly quicker access of software much like a smartphone. Where my bale command I have to cycle buttons and various buttons are multifaceted. Plus buttons don't get grimey and hard to read. Certain software does sync with other devices but strictly for a baler...not really necessary.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here I was thinking it told you things like wheel slippages, acres covered, engine temp, trans temp, etc.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

It can show you realtime moisture, density, acres covered, preservative applications, and such. It makes adjustments quicker and painless. It really shines in plat marking with the many functions row cropping requires. Your crop potential is maximized when adjustments are made that much faster than the old keyboard style. Speed and ease is a big deal for the big operators.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Here I was thinking it told you things like wheel slippages, acres covered, engine temp, trans temp, etc.


The one on my MF 7720 does. It's not a touch screen though.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have touch screen on my Harvestec acid applicator---DO NOT like it! Sometimes the touch works, sometimes it doesn't. Hit a little bump while touching--wrong button get activated. IMHO, touch screens do not belong in a tractor until they get them easy to use and reliable!

Just my thinking.....

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I probably shouldn't have called it a touch screen. It's more likely a monitor screen of some sort. Plugs into the front of my right hand console in my tractor. 
My harvest Tec is also a tough screen and as Ralph said, it's a little bit "hit & miss".


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Those monitors were intended so with ISObus gear you didn't clutter the cab with tons of monitors. Plug in baler - baler controls show up on screen. Plug in planter, controls pop up on screen.

From talking to people, they can work really well sometimes. Other times they have little inter-brand communication problems or brand specific codes with updates needed to tractor or implement to talk to each other right.

The basics of them is just a network like a car's canbus network, or a building fire alarm system, or security. The computers talk by sending out messages about status of things and watch for messages coming in. Makes wiring harnesses simpler in exchange for needing computers riding around on the baler instead of all wired up to a display/computer in the cab with tons of wiring.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What do they typically cost?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> I have touch screen on my Harvestec acid applicator---DO NOT like it!
> 
> Ralph


My old Harvestec (on my round baler) is like your's Ralph, sometimes a PIA. My new Harvestec (that I just put on my square baler), I haven't used yet, but it Blue Tooth's to my I-Pad.

So I now have a I-Pad, that I only use for baling, go figure. But I imagine in the near future (maybe already??), more stuff going this way.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IMO a lot of manufactures should use the iPad, but then again, they make a lot of money on displays, 
no real incentive I suppose....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy with both the touch screen on my Harvest Tec and my auto steer, dad complains about the auto steer sometimes, he has fatter fingers though.


----------

